# Two LA deputies shot , ambush style



## rgp (Sep 14, 2020)

Not only did the gunman shoot them, but the 'crowd' wished them to die.....This is what a segment of our society has become.

https://abc7.com/la-deputies-shot-los-angeles-shooting-compton-ambush/6420532/


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

OMG!!! I am starting to hate this world in many ways!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 14, 2020)

There have always been fools in the world and always will be. Society is no worse today that it was in the past. The trouble is we are exposed to more of it via the many media outlets.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OMG!!! I am starting to hate this world in many ways!!


Nothing wrong with the world...it's people that are the problem.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

*"That was a cowardly act," Sheriff Alex Villanueva said. "The two deputies were doing their job, minding their own business, watching out for the safety of the people on the train."

"To see somebody just walk up and start shooting on them. It p*$$es me off. It dismays me at the same time. There's no pretty way to say it."*

Welcome to the real world, sheriff, villaneuva, the same world where innocent people die at the hands of cops, and that just so happens to p*$# me off, too!

And just like yourself sheriff, villaneuva, there is no pretty way to say it, other than for me to say it like it is!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> *"That was a cowardly act," Sheriff Alex Villanueva said. "The two deputies were doing their job, minding their own business, watching out for the safety of the people on the train."
> 
> "To see somebody just walk up and start shooting on them. It p*$$es me off. It dismays me at the same time. There's no pretty way to say it."*
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain "cop-haters" would have an entirely different viewpoint if _their _kids were out there in harm's way on a regular basis...........


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Welcome to the real world, sheriff, villaneuva, the same world where innocent people die at the hands of cops, and that just so happens to p*$# me off, too!



"Welcome to the real world, sheriff, villaneuva, the same world where innocent people die at the hands of cops, and that just so happens to p*$# me off, too!"

It P/O's me too. Article doesn't say if officer's were black, white or pink with purple polka dots, doesn't matter they were not personally harming anyone that we know of or have in the past. 

I have to assume the shooter was only interested in inflaming an already volatile race relationship with law enforcement.  Some idiots want a race war and will do anything to make it happen. So sad. 

We need change yes.....but none of this is moving forward to achieve that change.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> "Welcome to the real world, sheriff, villaneuva, the same world where innocent people die at the hands of cops, and that just so happens to p*$# me off, too!"
> 
> It P/O's me too. *Article doesn't say if officer's were black, white or pink with purple polka dots*, doesn't matter they were not personally harming anyone that we know of or have in the past.
> 
> ...


Indeed, I noticed that, too.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 14, 2020)

Absolutely disgusting, but not the first time and won't be the last.

When I worked in EMS, which emergency medical services wasn't called that back in the 70's, part of the areas I covered was Compton, Watts, South Central/Los Angeles. I would get calls from the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department. The officers were super nice! But, back then, there was much more crime in the city of Los Angeles than in Compton, Watts or South Central. 

Actually, I was very lucky..........my ambulance partner was a black dude named Judd who lived in Compton. One great guy to work with!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2020)

We live in an extraordinarily violent society where too many members are armed to the teeth and think nothing of snuffing out other lives.  

Police, military, corporations, leadership, and the general public have plenty of innocent blood on their hands. When we say "human life is sacred," I've noticed we place the most value on the lives we know and those of our "tribe." Whatever that tribe happens to be. 

Diversity and inclusion expands those tribes, helping us understand and value more lives.  

Just as racists punish innocent "others" with ugly prejudice, people who hate or fear law enforcement punish innocent police officers.  This is a tragedy for those officers, their families, and the entire Compton community.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 14, 2020)

rgp said:


> Not only did the gunman shoot them, but the 'crowd' wished them to die.....This is what a segment of our society has become.
> 
> https://abc7.com/la-deputies-shot-los-angeles-shooting-compton-ambush/6420532/


This infuriates me. Not just the shooter; the CROWD! So much ignorance.  So much hate.


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2020)

We haven’t seen nothing yet. Here’s another person of color being shot by a city cop over the weekend. The cop was called for a domestic violence incident and the man ran at the cop cursing and holding a knife in the air. You be the judge.

Lancaster, PA


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

911 said:


> We haven’t seen nothing yet. Here’s another person of color being shot by a city cop over the weekend. The cop was called for a domestic violence incident and the man ran at the cop cursing and holding a knife in the air. You be the judge.
> 
> Lancaster, PA


I approve of the officers actions.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 14, 2020)

I wonder when the "protests" over these two police officers being shot is going to start....Fat Chance.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> *"That was a cowardly act," Sheriff Alex Villanueva said. "The two deputies were doing their job, minding their own business, watching out for the safety of the people on the train."
> 
> "To see somebody just walk up and start shooting on them. It p*$$es me off. It dismays me at the same time. There's no pretty way to say it."*
> 
> ...



Cops sometimes overreact or act badly when confronted with difficult situations. They may not be well trained, they may be racist, they may just be human.  There are a number of possible solutions, including better screening of personnel, better training, and attacking root causes such as poverty and inequality.  

 I don't know of any cops who have walked up to random citizens and opened fire.   This is a disgusting act and the behavior of the idiots at the hospital is just as bad.  

The question I ask myself is, when you do something like this (shoot a cop, burn down a store, scream at someone eating dinner) do you think you are helping convert me to your way of thinking?


----------



## jerry old (Sep 14, 2020)

911
As an old mossback: 'blow his ass up.'


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I wonder when the "protests" over these two police officers being shot is going to start....Fat Chance.



BLM and Antifa are deeply concerned and have scheduled protests for September 31st.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 14, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> The question I ask myself is, when you do something like this (shoot a cop, burn down a store, scream at someone eating dinner) do you think you are helping convert me to your way of thinking?



Quite the opposite, IMO.  Every time I see these riots and unruly protests taking place, I become more convinced that these stupid lawbreakers deserve any and all punishment the law allows. 
There is a Real Simple solution to eliminating the vast majority of police related shootings, IMO, Obey the Laws.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Cops sometimes overreact or act badly when confronted with difficult situations. They may not be well trained, they may be racist, they may just be human.  There are a number of possible solutions, including better screening of personnel, better training, and attacking root causes such as poverty and inequality.
> 
> I don't know of any cops who have walked up to random citizens and opened fire.   This is a disgusting act and the behavior of the idiots at the hospital is just as bad.
> 
> *The question I ask myself is, when you do something like this (shoot a cop, burn down a store, scream at someone eating dinner) do you think you are helping convert me to your way of thinking*?


If you're anything like me, no, but what I get a charge out of, is I seem to pick-up on a general notion that when it comes to the shooting of a police officer by someone in the general public, everyone get's all up in arms over it, but when a police officer shoots someone in an unauthorized fashion, the general public should clap their hands.

My rage for police brutality and corruption is stratospheric, and I will not for a second, dilute or downplay my outright love of, _an eye for an eye_.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 14, 2020)

Can anyone recall such hatred being spewed during previous administrations?  Since the end of WWII when I became an adult, I've never seen or heard  the acts of hatred and divisiveness carried to the extent that it is today.

  If we continue to carry on in this fashion we'll soon have neighbors and family members gunning each other down, AND have it sanctioned by our leaders if it allows them to gain or remain in office.  The hate card is becoming the best card in the deck for gaining votes.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If you're anything like me, no, but what I get a charge out of, is I seem to pick-up on a general notion that when it comes to the shooting of a police officer by someone in the general public, everyone get's all up in arms over it, but when a police officer shoots someone in an unauthorized fashion, the general public should clap their hands.
> 
> My rage for police brutality and corruption is stratospheric, and *I will not for a second, dilute or downplay my outright love of, an eye for an eye.*



*Emphasis mine*

At least you're honest.  Scary, but honest.

The Psychology of Revenge

Excerpt:

As Kevin M. Carlsmith, Timothy D. Wilson, and Daniel T. Gilbert note, anecdotally, people tend to believe that retribution of some kind effectively releases the tension and anger someone feels toward the transgressor and his action, and that payback helps to assuage negative emotions, supplanting them with positive ones. But, in their own studies, while participants thought they’d feel better after exacting revenge, the researchers found the very opposite. It wasn’t just that punishing the transgressor didn’t provide a release but that it in fact made participants focus on and ruminate about both the transgressor and the transgression more, especially if the person had taken revenge himself rather than simply witnessing it.​​The last sentence is why it's good to let the legal system--flawed though it may be--handle it rather than slamming the sheriff condemning the shootings.  Two wrongs have never made a right.
​


----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2020)

911 said:


> We haven’t seen nothing yet. Here’s another person of color being shot by a city cop over the weekend. The cop was called for a domestic violence incident and the man ran at the cop cursing and holding a knife in the air. You be the judge.
> 
> Lancaster, PA


NO ONE in their right mind disapproves of an officer's actions in situations like that.  Those are not the incidents that generate hatred for law enforcement.


----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If you're anything like me, no, but what I get a charge out of, is I seem to pick-up on a general notion that when it comes to the shooting of a police officer by someone in the general public, everyone get's all up in arms over it, but when a police officer shoots someone in an unauthorized fashion, the general public should clap their hands.
> 
> My rage for police brutality and corruption is stratospheric, and I will not for a second, dilute or downplay my outright love of, _an eye for an eye_.


So is mine.  The hatred for police officers is understandable.
And, no, I do not condone expressing it by randomly shooting anyone.  But there are people who will & I wish bad cops would think about that before they commit murder.
Example:  (5 officers killed, 9 wounded)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_shooting_of_Dallas_police_officers


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> So is mine.  The hatred for police officers is understandable.
> And, no, I do not condone expressing it by randomly shooting anyone.  But there are people who will & I wish bad cops would think about that before they commit murder.
> Example:  (5 officers killed, 9 wounded)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_shooting_of_Dallas_police_officers


A sensational shooting that was. I remember it well.

I really like your words... "I do not condone expressing it by randomly shooting anyone.  But there are people who will & I wish bad cops would think about that before they commit murder".

I absolutely 100% agree.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 14, 2020)

I must quote Agatha Christie's Hercule Poirot: "Murder is a sign of a wounded soul."

I like the quote, but do not think it applies to the social climate  were currently involved.

There are a lot of wounded souls in our nation, that does not mean killing another person is acceptable.

There is a division between murder and killing; I strongly support the police, but they need to
adjust their behavior.  
We must decide are the cop killing a matter of their own safety or are they killing people.
I   fear it involves both categories.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I must quote Agatha Christie's Hercule Poirot: "Murder is a sign of a wounded soul."
> 
> I like the quote, but do not think it applies to the social climate  were currently involved.
> 
> ...


I'm 100% convinced it encompasses both categories.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 14, 2020)

Ghost post


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

I appreciate your words, Jerry, and sadly, it is anger bubbling and boiling inside of me.

It just seems like it's one, after another, after another, after another these days, of innocent people being killed by police.

Just brings out the worst in me.


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> *"That was a cowardly act," Sheriff Alex Villanueva said. "The two deputies were doing their job, minding their own business, watching out for the safety of the people on the train."
> 
> "To see somebody just walk up and start shooting on them. It p*$$es me off. It dismays me at the same time. There's no pretty way to say it."*
> 
> ...




  Difference being ..... had the street thugs not participated in a criminal activity in the first place ..... it's a pretty safe bet that they would not have died at the hands of police.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 14, 2020)

rgp said:


> Difference being ..... had the street thugs not participated in a criminal activity in the first place ..... it's a pretty safe bet that they would not have died at the hands of police.


You can say that about most things, including if the police didn't mollycoddle their own members who behave criminally, those unfortunate officers may not have been shot.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

rgp said:


> Difference being ..... had the street thugs not participated in a criminal activity in the first place ..... it's a pretty safe bet that they would not have died at the hands of police.


Therein lies the problem.

Knowing the vast levels of corruption that plague police departments in general, the lies, the deceit, the law-makers siding with officers, I no longer have faith in the justice system or the word of the police.

I trust neither.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 14, 2020)

They shoot cops with one hand and dial 911 with the other when they need help.


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I appreciate your words, Jerry, and sadly, it is anger bubbling and boiling inside of me.
> 
> It just seems like it's one, after another, after another, after another these days, of innocent people being killed by police.
> 
> Just brings out the worst in me.




 If they were 'innocent' they wouldn't have encountered the police , in a manner that became so violent.


Aunt Marg said:


> That's the problem, knowing the vast levels of corruption that plague police departments in general, the lies, the deceit, the law-makers siding with officers, I no longer have faith in the justice system or the word of the police.




  So in other words ..... when the police are called in relation to a crime taking place , or they encounter it on their own, you think they [the police] are lying ?

 It's really simple ........ the police roll up on you, follow their commands , even though you know you are innocent. Talk it out at the cop shop, or in court. Then when you prove your innocence , and prove you were detained for no reason. Sue the crap out of them.........

 But do not fight with them at the scene.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 14, 2020)

[QUOTE="Aunt Marg, post: 1480265, member: 8727"
I trust neither.
[/QUOTE]
No one lies ALL the time, except for you-know-who  .
Sometimes everyone even him, speaks the truth, like the Boy who cried "Wolf!"  Listen to everyone without prejudice.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> They shoot cops with one hand and dial 911 with the other when they need help.


No different than having your wages paid for by the general public, and then turning your gun on the same class of people and pulling the trigger.


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> NO ONE in their right mind disapproves of an officer's actions in situations like that.  Those are not the incidents that generate hatred for law enforcement.


Well, then according to you, there are at least 100 morons supporting this dude. They attempted to takeover the PD and also wrecked the outside of the post office, which is Federal crime and if found guilty, the culprits could face up to 20 years each.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No different than having your wages paid for by the general public, and then turning your gun on the same class of people and pulling the trigger.


That was the point *I* was trying to make to rpg.  His words and accusations can also be claimed by almost everyone.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

It’s too bad topics like this just go around and around in circles. Cops killing people and people killing cops. It’s a vicious cycle that I don’t think will ever end. Cops lives matter. Everyone’s life matters. 
People are nuts and getting worse. What a sin this entire war is.


----------



## jujube (Sep 14, 2020)

I have a loved one who goes out there every day, pins on his badge, straps on his firearm and gets in his patrol car, maybe to never return to his wife and two little girls.  I'm not a praying person but I do send out a cry to the cosmos that this does not happen while he is out there risking his life to protect others.

I cannot even fathom the thought process behind someone who advocates *across-the-board *violence against police officers.


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s too bad topics like this just go around and around in circles. Cops killing people and people killing cops. It’s a vicious cycle that I don’t think will ever end. Cops lives matter. Everyone’s life matters.
> People are nuts and getting worse. What a sin this entire war is.


That pretty well sums it up. Cops on edge right now. They know they are walking around with a target on their back. It’s not a good time to be  testing the waters for either side.


----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2020)

rgp said:


> Difference being ..... had the street thugs not participated in a criminal activity in the first place ..... it's a pretty safe bet that they would not have died at the hands of police.





rgp said:


> Difference being ..... had the street thugs not participated in a criminal activity in the first place ..... it's a pretty safe bet that they would not have died at the hands of police.


As we've seen, it sometimes depends what color they are.


----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2020)

911 said:


> Well, then according to you, there are at least 100 morons supporting this dude. They attempted to takeover the PD and also wrecked the outside of the post office, which is Federal crime and if found guilty, the culprits could face up to 20 years each.


Key words:  "In their right mind."
Many people are not - on both sides.


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That was the point *I* was trying to make to rpg.  His words and accusations can also be claimed by almost everyone.




 That's Bull..........


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

rgp said:


> If they were 'innocent' they wouldn't have encountered the police , in a manner that became so violent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does one fight with the police once out of a vehicle with handcuffs slapped on them , their arms behind their back, then sat on with three police officers? One kneeling on their throat until they die, one sitting on their diaphragm and one sitting on their legs?

There is NO WAY in hell that you can turn this incident around for it to be ok! It’s  NOT!

Sometimes cops turn into vigilantes and needlessly & carelessly take the law into their own hands when that is what court systems are for.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OMG!!! I am starting to hate this world in many ways!!


The term "cruel world" has taken on a whole new meaning...


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 14, 2020)

911 said:


> We haven’t seen nothing yet. Here’s another person of color being shot by a city cop over the weekend. The cop was called for a domestic violence incident and the man ran at the cop cursing and holding a knife in the air. You be the judge.
> 
> Lancaster, PA



Why didn't this officer shot him in the leg to stop him instead of killing him?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Why didn't this officer shot him in the leg to stop him instead of killing him?


I thought the same thing.


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> How does one fight with the police once out of a vehicle with handcuffs slapped on them , their arms behind their back, then sat on with three police officers? One kneeling on their throat until they die, one sitting on their diaphragm and one sitting on their legs?
> 
> There is NO WAY in hell that you can turn this incident around for it to be ok! It’s  NOT!
> 
> Sometimes cops turn into vigilantes and needlessly & carelessly take the law into their own hands when that is what court systems are for.




 I need not 'turn it around' ........ Had there been no criminal activity, there would have been no encounter with the police. When a crime is taking place, and the police are called/notice it, which ever ? They [the police] will handle it however they do..... frankly I don't care how that may be.

 That alone should make those on the fine line ...... behave ?  

  "Sometimes cops turn into vigilantes and needlessly & carelessly take the law into their own hands when that is what court systems are for."

How can they take the law into their own hands ? They are the law , the legally appointed law enforcement agency.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2020)

rgp said:


> It's really simple ........ the police roll up on you, follow their commands , even though you know you are innocent. Talk it out at the cop shop, or in court. Then when you prove your innocence , and prove you were detained for no reason. Sue the crap out of them.........
> 
> But do not fight with them at the scene.


Amen!

I'm sure that I'll be accused of blaming the victims but non-compliance with police seems to be a common thread in many of these high profile deaths that is rarely mentioned as a contributing/escalating factor.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

rgp said:


> I need not 'turn it around' ........ Had there been no criminal activity, there would have been no encounter with the police. When a crime is taking place, and the police are called/notice it, which ever ? They [the police] will handle it however they do..... frankly I don't care how that may be.
> 
> That alone should make those on the fine line ...... behave ?
> 
> ...


What criminal activity are you referring to?
What crime took place?
What proof of the criminal activity is there?
The ONLY crime I saw taking place was someone getting murdered.

CLEARLY, you don’t care how the police handle it!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Why didn't this officer shot him in the leg to stop him instead of killing him?


Several shots were fired. Maybe he did try to just wound him.  The man with the knife was already facing several charges of stabbing people, one in the face.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Amen!
> 
> I'm sure that I'll be accused of blaming the victims but non-compliance with police seems to be a common thread in many of these high profile deaths that is rarely mentioned as a contributing/escalating factor.


Yes, They were all resisting a lawful arrest.  If they had not been committing a crime, they would not have had encounters with the police.
Please don't disarm the police.  Disarm the criminals.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

No they weren’t ALL resisting arrest.
Some of them were filmed by many as proof they weren’t resisting arrest and got murdered by the cops playing judge & jury. No it’s not an excuse to start looting, rioting or killing other cops. Two different topics.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OMG!!! I am starting to hate this world in many ways!!


I hear you, holly....It's a cruel world...


----------



## peppermint (Sep 14, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Why didn't this officer shot him in the leg to stop him instead of killing him?


You weren't there....


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

rgp said:


> If they were 'innocent' they wouldn't have encountered the police , in a manner that became so violent.




Note: In no way at all am I justifying anyone getting shot due to past mistakes that have been made.

There is no justification for those two police officers to get shot while on duty doing their job. I hope the killers get punished to the
extend of the law.

Having said that, citizens can encounter the police who ARE innocent. This guy got pulled over for the taillight missing. That’s not a violent crime. It could have just gone out however this is what happened.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/white-georgia-sheriffs-deputy-beating-black-man-viral/story?id=72981224

I hope the police officers recovery from this. It’s a horrible thing to have happened. Their family must be so worried about them.

It’s too bad people pick sides instead of judging each incidence individually.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 14, 2020)

peppermint said:


> You weren't there....


 
No none of us were there, but I'm sure a bullet in the leg would stop someone with a knife advancing towards them.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s too bad people pick sides instead of judging each incidence individually.



People are being herded that way and are falling for it in droves on both sides.


----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2020)

RadiseRose:
Becky1951:
Pinky:

A bit of info:  Officers are trained to shoot _c__enter of mass_ when they make the decision to shoot.  There are good reasons for that:
1.  "Shooting to wound" only works in movies; not real life.  In a movie, a leg or arm wound knocks someone off their feet, spins them around, knocks them off their horse, off a building, or through a window.  Those are _stunts_, performed by professional stunt men/stunt women for dramatic effect.  In real life, such a wound does not incapacitate (which is the purpose of deadly force).  If someone is charging with a knife, hatchet, hammer, etc. a shot to wound will not prevent injury from an assailant.  Even a torso hit does not always incapacitate immediately.  And often, an assailant will be on drugs that further make them resistant to shock.

2.  A leg or arm wound that hits a major artery can easily cause death due to bleeding - and it has.  That's why shooting _anyone anywhere_ is legally considered "Attempted Murder."

3.  Legs and arms are small, moving targets.  That means misses are more likely.  Misses endanger innocent bystanders - like that employee of "Trader Joe's" who was killed by a police officer who was trying to shoot a suspect who fled into the store she managed.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 14, 2020)

Before you embark on a journey of revenge, *dig two graves*,” what does it mean to you? To me, it means that if you're seeking revenge, you might as well destroy, not only the other person or persons, but also yourself.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> RadiseRose:
> Becky1951:
> Pinky:
> 
> ...



Thank you win231, I thought it was only the military who shot center mass.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> People are being herded that way and are falling for it in droves on both sides.


Yes I agree which is a shame because that’s how war starts but people don’t have to be herded to be on any certain side.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Before you embark on a journey of revenge, *dig two graves*,” what does it mean to you? To me, it means that if you're seeking revenge, you might as well destroy, not only the other person or persons, but also yourself.


This is how I feel. This is all becoming tit for tat but with people who have guns and too many lives are getting lost due to it. It’s  a real shame.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 14, 2020)

Tit for tat eh?  A cycle of revenge and counter revenge played out over and over......is that what modern society has come to?
Aeschylus wrote a three part play called the Oresteia two and half millennia ago dealing with essentially the same predicament.  In the end the goddess Athena presided over a trial with Athenian citizens as a jury and the god Apollo acting as Orestes' advocate.
What conclusion?  A civilized society supplants an endless cycle of retribution with the rule of law.

Events of the last several months do not speak well for the state of civilization in modern America.


----------



## chic (Sep 14, 2020)

911 said:


> We haven’t seen nothing yet. Here’s another person of color being shot by a city cop over the weekend. The cop was called for a domestic violence incident and the man ran at the cop cursing and holding a knife in the air. You be the judge.
> 
> Lancaster, PA



I did see that. This country is so horribly divided against itself.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 14, 2020)

Repondering said:


> Events of the last several months do not speak well for the state of civilization in modern America.


Neither do the events of the last several years.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 14, 2020)

Repondering said:


> Tit for tat eh?  A cycle of revenge and counter revenge played out over and over......is that what modern society has come to?
> Aeschylus wrote a three part play called the Oresteia two and half millennia ago dealing with essentially the same predicament.  In the end the goddess Athena presided over a trial with Athenian citizens as a jury and the god Apollo acting as Orestes' advocate.
> What conclusion?  A civilized society supplants an endless cycle of retribution with the rule of law.
> 
> Events of the last several months do not speak well for the state of civilization in modern America.


Thank you for bringing back memories. I studied that in Freshman English class  more years ago than I want to admit to. Many years later, I was actually at the tomb of Agamemnon.


----------



## rgp (Sep 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What criminal activity are you referring to?
> What crime took place?
> What proof of the criminal activity is there?
> The ONLY crime I saw taking place was someone getting murdered.
> ...




 If you are referring to the Floyd incident ? The police were called because he was passing phony money.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 15, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Quite the opposite, IMO.  Every time I see these riots and unruly protests taking place, I become more convinced that these stupid lawbreakers deserve any and all punishment the law allows.
> There is a Real Simple solution to resolving the vast majority of police related shootings, IMO, Obey the Laws.





Aunt Marg said:


> If you're anything like me, no, but what I get a charge out of, is I seem to pick-up on a general notion that when it comes to the shooting of a police officer by someone in the general public, everyone get's all up in arms over it, but when a police officer shoots someone in an unauthorized fashion, the general public should clap their hands.
> 
> My rage for police brutality and corruption is stratospheric, and I will not for a second, dilute or downplay my outright love of, _an eye for an eye_.



I think you're comparing apples to oranges, cold-blooded murder


Aunt Marg said:


> I appreciate your words, Jerry, and sadly, it is anger bubbling and boiling inside of me.
> 
> It just seems like it's one, after another, after another, after another these days, of innocent people being killed by police.
> 
> Just brings out the worst in me.





peppermint said:


> You weren't there....






RadishRose said:


> Several shots were fired. Maybe he did try to just wound him.  The man with the knife was already facing several charges of stabbing people, one in the face.



What if he shot him in the leg, and then got stabbed in the heart?


----------



## win231 (Sep 15, 2020)

rgp said:


> If you are referring to the Floyd incident ? The police were called because he was passing phony money.


Floyd was a suspect - not someone who was convicted.  And, even if he was convicted,  passing phony money does not warrant being murdered (especially while handcuffed) by _*four dirtbags in uniform.*_


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2020)

rgp said:


> If you are referring to the Floyd incident ? The police were called because he was passing phony money.


What phoney money?
Where’s the professional who claimed it was phoney money?
Where is the evidence?
What were the police going to do with this considering there was no evidence?

Here’s what we do know happened.
He got tracked down, taken out of his truck and aggressively held with so much force by three police officers, that he died in their ‘care’ , if that word could even be used. Oddly enough there are members here who watched all that and stated that they couldn’t believe they just witnessed a murder take place.

There are plenty of other examples of people getting aggressively and unfairly treated on both sides from what I see and it seems to have turned more into a war between civilians and the police which is crazy.

There are sides and I’m on the side of proper treatment of everyone. What happened to ‘innocent until proven guilty.?’ People are getting deemed guilty and are being murdered without going through the proper channels, like the courts, jury and judges.

I think I’m with the majority of people who haven’t a clue what’s going on. I don’t have the mentality to understand any of this on either side. Who walks up casually and shoots  police officers in the head?  It’s beyond my comprehension but so is all this other stuff. I don’t understand how breaking into stores and stealing television sets and vandalizing society is the least bit helpful fir any cause.

This is some really messed up stuff. Hatred is a horrible thing and causes a lot of damage. My heart goes out to all the victims. Being a police officer these days seems to have become an extra dangerous job that I can’t imagine doing.
Unfortunately I don’t have any answers to any of this and since it’s not even my country I’m going to stop discussing it. It only makes me feel horrible.
There are things I never noticed until now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 15, 2020)

The shooting itself, then the crowd's reaction are unconscionable. I know people are angry with police in that city for what went down but not all cops are bad cops. I hope the shooter is caught and punished to the fullest extent of the law. I also hope that both officers recover. I saw the video of the female officer trying to give aid to her partner when she was shot up herself.  

@rpg...Re Floyd and phony money. If you got a set of bills as change, would you inspect each one to see if it's phony before you went ahead and spent it? Most people would not. I have occasion done it with $100 bills which I never liked receiving but smaller bills can be counterfit as well. Next point...does someone deserve to be murdered by police because they allegedly passed counterfit money? I notice the boy that came across state lines, carrying an assault rifle and killed two protesters was not even shot afterward, let alone killed.  Think about it !


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 15, 2020)

One thing I'm sure about is that nobody is going to change anybody's mind about any of this.  Opinions are set in stone and can't be altered.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The shooting itself, then the crowd's reaction are unconscionable. I know people are angry with police in that city for what went down but not all cops are bad cops. I hope the shooter is caught and punished to the fullest extent of the law. I also hope that both officers recover. I saw the video of the female officer trying to give aid to her partner when she was shot up herself.
> 
> @rpg...Re Floyd and phony money. If you got a set of bills as change, would you inspect each one to see if it's phony before you went ahead and spent it? Most people would not. I have occasion done it with $100 bills which I never liked receiving but smaller bills can be counterfit as well. Next point...does someone deserve to be murdered by police because they allegedly passed counterfit money? I notice the boy that came across state lines, carrying an assault rifle and killed two protesters was not even shot afterward, let alone killed.  Think about it !



Pretty sure I passed a counterfeit $20 on my own once.  I spotted it, stuck it in a pocket to turn it in somewhere, then gave it to a cab driver by mistake.


----------



## rgp (Sep 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What phoney money?
> Where’s the professional who claimed it was phoney money?
> Where is the evidence?
> What were the police going to do with this considering there was no evidence?
> ...




  I didn't say it _*was*_ phony money, I said that was the reason the police were called. And _*that*_ was what set the whole thing in motion. Had he cooperated from the beginning , when the police arrived....he would have never even been placed in cuffs.

 "He got tracked down, taken out of his truck and aggressively held with so much force by three police officers, that he died in their ‘care’ "

 He may have died 'in their care' but they did not kill him.  He killed himself by his lifestyle & his resistance to the arrest.


----------



## rgp (Sep 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The shooting itself, then the crowd's reaction are unconscionable. I know people are angry with police in that city for what went down but not all cops are bad cops. I hope the shooter is caught and punished to the fullest extent of the law. I also hope that both officers recover. I saw the video of the female officer trying to give aid to her partner when she was shot up herself.
> 
> @rpg...Re Floyd and phony money. If you got a set of bills as change, would you inspect each one to see if it's phony before you went ahead and spent it? Most people would not. I have occasion done it with $100 bills which I never liked receiving but smaller bills can be counterfit as well. Next point...does someone deserve to be murdered by police because they allegedly passed counterfit money? I notice the boy that came across state lines, carrying an assault rifle and killed two protesters was not even shot afterward, let alone killed.  Think about it !




  "Next point...does someone deserve to be murdered by police because they allegedly passed counterfit money?  "

  First , he wasn't murdered by the police.....He died, as I stated, due to his lifestyle [drugs] and his resistance to the arrest. 

  "If you got a set of bills as change, would you inspect each one to see if it's phony before you went ahead and spent it? Most people would not"

 No , but if a "clerk" or whom ever says ........ wait a minute I think this is phony, and I am calling the police. I would sit down & wait for them to arrive, and get it sorted out. Not just walk off & drive away.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 15, 2020)

From one who often takes a thread south.

Keep it on topic and write decent, cognizant post.

Our keyboards often run away with us, we write what were feeling, rather than thinking how it will be interpreted.

( I often find myself wanting to respond to post with,
"What's wrong with you." but Adm would not like it)


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2020)

rgp said:


> If you are referring to the Floyd incident ? The police were called because he was passing phony money.





rgp said:


> I didn't say it _*was*_ phony money, I said that was the reason the police were called. And _*that*_ was what set the whole thing in motion. Had he cooperated from the beginning , when the police arrived....he would have never even been placed in cuffs.
> 
> "He got tracked down, taken out of his truck and aggressively held with so much force by three police officers, that he died in their ‘care’ "
> 
> He may have died 'in their care' but they did not kill him.  He killed himself by his lifestyle & his resistance to the arrest.


You most certainly DID say he was passing around phoney money. First quote up top. Your words exactly. There was no allegedly passed money but you’ve already stated that you don’t care how the police handle someone who you act racist towards.

Whenever anyone calls you on any of your BS, you change it to new  BS just like the other member who said he probably died of fentanyl once the 3 cops were charged with murder. 

We all watched the police kill Floyd from every angel possible. We all saw he didn’t resist arrest at all. We all saw three cops take him out like a trophy kill. We all watched him GET KILLED BY THE vigilante POLICE!!! How could he have killed himself with 3 cops forcefully holding him down?
Your comments don’t even have any logic to them.

The only people who claim he died any other way are people who want to find some reason for his death to be justified because they think like you do Yet we play this silly game of ‘let’s pretend’ we’re superior.

He didn’t die from his lifestyle.
He didn’t suddenly die from fentanyl.
HE WAS MURDERED and the only people who rep you and cheer you on are also racists.

It’s really quite sad that you have women here that get off on abusive, racist thugs and view them as heroic gentleman. WTF? Since when did aggressive murderers become heroic gentlemen? That’s seriously twisted. There have been women who have come to this site and openly stated that they’ve witnessed black men burning on a cross and heard their screams as they perished . To my astonishment members added rep!  It’s far from shocking.

Humanity truly SUCKS!


----------



## rgp (Sep 16, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You most certainly DID say he was passing around phoney money. First quote up top. Your words exactly. There was no allegedly passed money but you’ve already stated that you don’t care how the police handle someone who you act racist towards.
> 
> Whenever anyone calls you on any of your BS, you change it to new  BS just like the other member who said he probably died of fentanyl once the 3 cops were charged with murder.
> 
> ...




  OK, I didn't word it correctly ..... My bad. The reason for the call to the police , was the act/thought that he was indeed passing phony money.


He didn’t die from his lifestyle.
He didn’t suddenly die from fentanyl."

 No, he died from the cumulative effect of Fentanyl .......... due to his lifestyle 

"To my astonishment members added rep!  It’s far from shocking. "

 What does that even mean ?

 "Humanity truly SUCKS!  "

 Are you not part _*of*_ humanity ? ............ So perhaps go look in the mirror.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> "Next point...does someone deserve to be murdered by police because they allegedly passed counterfit money?  "
> 
> First , he wasn't murdered by the police.....He died, as I stated, due to his lifestyle [drugs] and his resistance to the arrest.
> 
> ...


According to the official autopsy report he died as a result of his air being cut off when the cop was digging into his neck with his knee for way too long. Your *unofficial* report on the cause of death does not fly.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> Not only did the gunman shoot them, but the 'crowd' wished them to die.....This is what a segment of our society has become.



Moving back to the original story, since I live in Los Angeles this incident has been featured in our local news. To start with, the "crowd" was approximately five people. Dreadful behavior, but not a giant chanting crowd. 

I'm sorry to say that the Los Angeles Sheriff's Department has a long, ugly history of racist behavior. Not excusing this horrific attack by any means, just adding some context for those who don't live in the area. 

The female deputy was remarkably valorous in putting her partner's safety above her own. She was cool headed and quick thinking. So admirable. https://www.latimes.com/california/...ty-sheriffs-deputies-survived-shooting-attack. 

Although both officers will likely need multiple surgeries, the very good news is that their lives are no longer in danger. 

Our country needs to figure out how to stop all the madness.


----------



## rgp (Sep 16, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> According to the official autopsy report he died as a result of his air being cut off when the cop was digging into his neck with his knee for way too long. Your *unofficial* report on the cause of death does not fly.




 Wrong ! I have heard the exact opposite , he died of the combination drugs in his system , and some on going conditions.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> They shoot cops with one hand and dial 911 with the other when they need help.


Actually, people who hate or mistrust police generally do not call 911.  They sort the problems out themselves, usually inciting more violence in their neighborhoods.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> Wrong ! I have heard the exact opposite , he died of the combination drugs in his system , and some on going conditions.



The first autopsy report was incomplete in that it did not include a toxicology report.  When that report came in (in August) it indicated high levels of fentanyl in George Floyd's system, along with methamphetamines and other substances.  The jury will no doubt be presented with conflicting accounts of how George Floyd died.  

Kneeling on a suspect's neck for an extended period of time seems cruel and barbarous, whatever the ultimate cause of death.  I think there is plenty of room for reform of police procedures and training and of the criminal justice system in general.


----------



## Jules (Sep 16, 2020)

StarSong, thanks for the added info re the two officers.  Our TV news tends to cover international stories and then never follow up with more details.  Glad that they’re doing well.  

Why is LeBron being asked by the Sheriff to double the reward.  Has he been doing this for other crimes?

Off topic, on TV the Sheriff commented that the female officer’s maternal instincts kicked in as she cared for her partner.  Professional training would have been a better praise.  The boss wouldn’t have used the term paternal instincts if the situation were reversed.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

Jules said:


> StarSong, thanks for the added info re the two officers.  Our TV news tends to cover international stories and then never follow up with more details.  Glad that they’re doing well.
> 
> *Why is LeBron being asked by the Sheriff to double the reward*.  Has he been doing this for other crimes?
> 
> Off topic, on TV the *Sheriff commented that the female officer’s maternal instincts kicked in as she cared for her partner.  Professional training would have been a better praise.  The boss wouldn’t have used the term paternal instincts if the situation were reversed*.


Because the sheriff is a d!@k, plain and simple.  This was a highly inappropriate, extremely divisive request, and there's a lot of blow-back against him for his ridiculous public statements.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 16, 2020)

jerry old said:


> From one who often takes a thread south.
> 
> Keep it on topic and write decent, cognizant post.
> 
> ...


A subject like this gets people all worked up and, yes you're right, folks should take a deep breath before they post. Whatever your views, there is no excuse for personal attacks.
I could have reacted to  Win123's response to my post but then I thought...why bother? It's obviously a subject on which he is ignorant, why should I be the one to educate him?


----------



## Jules (Sep 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Because the sheriff is a d!@k, plain and simple. This was a highly inappropriate, extremely divisive request, and there's a lot of blow-back against him for his ridiculous public statements.



Thanks for confirming what I thought too.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

I missed it if it said so already but is this being seen as  a hate crime...were the 2 young police officers Black?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

Based on videos they appear to be White or Hispanic, but their races have not been identified in the news.  

Some may be calling this a hate crime against police because there was no apparent engagement between the deputies and the shooter.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

I know they said  it was a fish eye camera lens so the video of the ''man'' is distorted...but I may be absolutely wrong, probably am..but just from the video I immediately suspected a woman...


----------



## Gaer (Sep 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I know they said  it was a fish eye camera lens so the video of the ''man'' is distorted...but I may be abosolutely wrong, probably am..but just from the video I immediately suspected a woman...


I had the same thought because of the WAY the person ran!  It looked like a female body running.  I'm sure they are analyzing the footage from every angle.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> Wrong ! I have heard the exact opposite , he died of the combination drugs in his system , and some on going conditions.


You only hear what you want to hear & see what you want to see.


----------



## rgp (Sep 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> You only hear what you want to hear & see what you want to see.



 Oh,and you ?... I have seen reports on TV, and read a few on line, that state the difference in opinion of what caused his death. You believe what you will, and i'll do the same.


----------



## rgp (Sep 16, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> The first autopsy report was incomplete in that it did not include a toxicology report.  When that report came in (in August) it indicated high levels of fentanyl in George Floyd's system, along with methamphetamines and other substances.  The jury will no doubt be presented with conflicting accounts of how George Floyd died.
> 
> "Kneeling on a suspect's neck for an extended period of time seems cruel and barbarous, whatever the ultimate cause of death.  I think there is plenty of room for reform of police procedures and training and of the criminal justice system in general"
> 
> ...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 16, 2020)

I would agree with you that whatever we are doing isn't working. 

 However, we incarcerate more people than anyplace else on the planet and we have a high incidence of deaths in which police are involved in some way.  So maybe that's what's not working.  

Overall rates of violent crime have been going down for years, by the way.  This is from Pew Research:  


*Violent crime in the U.S. has fallen sharply over the past quarter century. *The two most commonly cited sources of crime statistics in the U.S. both show a substantial decline in the violent crime rate since it peaked in the early 1990s. One is an annual report by the FBI of serious crimes reported to police in more than 18,500 jurisdictions around the country. The other is a nationally representative annual survey by the Bureau of Justice Statistics, which asks approximately 160,000 Americans ages 12 and older whether they were victims of crime, regardless of whether they reported those crimes to the police.

Using the FBI numbers, the violent crime rate fell 51% between 1993 and 2018. Using the BJS data, the rate fell 71% during that span. The long-term decline in violent crime hasn’t been uninterrupted, though. The FBI, for instance, reported increases in the violent crime rate between 2004 and 2006 and again between 2014 and 2016. Violent crime includes offenses such as rape, robbery and assault.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2020)

You might change your mind when you realize that it inspires more cops being ambushed.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> You might change your mind when you realize that it inspires more cops being ambushed.


What inspires more cops being ambushed?  It's not clear which post you're referencing, Win.


----------



## rgp (Sep 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> You might change your mind when you realize that it inspires more cops being ambushed.




  Well, if that is true ? Or becomes truth ? Then I say amp-up what happens to those that do ambush once they are caught. If they are caught with literal smoking gun in hand.......straight to the needle , no trial, no need for one when caught 'red-handed' ! As for the others, compile the evidence , if their guilt is proven ? .......... straight to the needle.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What inspires more cops being ambushed?  It's not clear which post you're referencing, Win.


When police officers commit murder & use their power to harass people who aren't their favorite color, it creates hatred for them & sometimes leads to attacks on police, as we've seen.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> Well, if that is true ? Or becomes truth ? Then I say amp-up what happens to those that do ambush once they are caught. If they are caught with literal smoking gun in hand.......straight to the needle , no trial, no need for one when caught 'red-handed' ! As for the others, compile the evidence , if their guilt is proven ? .......... straight to the needle.


Consider joining the rest of us on the planet earth.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> When police officers commit murder & use their power to harass people who aren't their favorite color, it creates hatred for them & sometimes leads to attacks on police, as we've seen.


Agreed.  (And thanks for clarifying.)


----------



## rgp (Sep 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> Consider joining the rest of us on the planet earth.




 I'm not sure _you're_ from earth ?..........But all that aside, do you like cop killers ? Do you like criminals ?


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> I'm not sure _you're_ from earth ?..........But all that aside, do you like cop killers ? Do you like criminals ?


Pity - that's the best you can do.


----------



## rgp (Sep 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> Pity - that's the best you can do.




 They are straight forward questions.


----------



## 911 (Sep 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> *When police officers commit murder & use their power to harass people who aren't their favorite color*, it creates hatred for them & sometimes leads to attacks on police, as we've seen.


This type of mentality is what makes some people sound foolish. If a cop commits a crime as you have stated, why not just go after the cop who you believe is the guilty party? Why take out any cop, even one who just joined the force and may not even have any knowledge of why he was being singled out? It makes no sense to kill an innocent cop just because another cop did something that you believe was wrong. 

From what I remember reading, these two officers were only out of the Academy for 7 months and probably haven't even written a citation yet. They are what we call "rookies." 

That makes about as much sense as me hiring a plumber to fix a leaking pipe and he causes excessive damage to my home that I have to pay to have fixed, so now I hate all plumbers. (BTW, this did actually happen to me.) So now, they are all terrible and a bunch of thieves. If that makes sense to you, then we shouldn't continue this conversation. You can take any similar situation and it's only fair to punish the person that you believe did the wrong, not someone who is in the same business or whatever. Take your car to get an oil change and the person forgets to put the new oil in and the engine ceases up. So now, we hate anyone that does oil changes?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

911 said:


> This type of mentality is what makes some people sound foolish. If a cop commits a crime as you have stated, why not just go after the cop who you believe is the guilty party? Why take out any cop, even one who just joined the force and may not even have any knowledge of why he was being singled out? It makes no sense to kill an innocent cop just because another cop did something that you believe was wrong.
> 
> From what I remember reading, these two officers were only out of the Academy for 7 months and probably haven't even written a citation yet. They are what we call "rookies."
> 
> That makes about as much sense as me hiring a plumber to fix a leaking pipe and he causes excessive damage to my home that I have to pay to have fixed, so now I hate all plumbers. (BTW, this did actually happen to me.) So now, they are all terrible and a bunch of thieves. If that makes sense to you, then we shouldn't continue this conversation. You can take any similar situation and it's only fair to punish the person that you believe did the wrong, not someone who is in the same business or whatever. Take your car to get an oil change and the person forgets to put the new oil in and the engine ceases up. So now, we hate anyone that does oil changes?


What you're describing is the foolishness of bigotry and prejudice, which runs as rampantly through our police departments as the rest of society.  

Difference is, police officers have the power of the badge behind them when they act on their bigotries and prejudices.


----------



## rgp (Sep 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What you're describing is the foolishness of bigotry and prejudice, which runs as rampantly through our police departments as the rest of society.
> 
> Difference is, police officers have the power of the badge behind them when they act on their bigotries and prejudices.




 So for how many years did you work as a police officer ? Or perhaps you worked [with] police officers for many years ? How many police officers do you know personally ?

You seem to have such an insight, please share.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

911 said:


> This type of mentality is what makes some people sound foolish. If a cop commits a crime as you have stated, why not just go after the cop who you believe is the guilty party? Why take out any cop, even one who just joined the force and may not even have any knowledge of why he was being singled out? It makes no sense to kill an innocent cop just because another cop did something that you believe was wrong.
> 
> From what I remember reading, these two officers were only out of the Academy for 7 months and probably haven't even written a citation yet. They are what we call "rookies."
> 
> That makes about as much sense as me hiring a plumber to fix a leaking pipe and he causes excessive damage to my home that I have to pay to have fixed, so now I hate all plumbers. (BTW, this did actually happen to me.) So now, they are all terrible and a bunch of thieves. If that makes sense to you, then we shouldn't continue this conversation. You can take any similar situation and it's only fair to punish the person that you believe did the wrong, not someone who is in the same business or whatever. Take your car to get an oil change and the person forgets to put the new oil in and the engine ceases up. So now, we hate anyone that does oil changes?


Besides the power & authority of the badge (as mentioned above in post #107, when police officers commit a crime, they are not dealt with the same way as non LEO's.  Convictions are not as likely, sentences are shorter & justice is not served.  In fact, as I provided examples previously, departments don't even want to consider their officers suspects, regardless of how much evidence there is of their guilt.  That is a factor in random attacks on officers - whether you want to acknowledge it or not.  And obviously, due to your career choice, you don't want to, like any retired cop.
Denial is foolish.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What you're describing is the foolishness of bigotry and prejudice, which runs as rampantly through our police departments as the rest of society.
> 
> Difference is, police officers have the power of the badge behind them when they act on their bigotries and prejudices.


That’s right. That exactly how bigotry and prejudices work. The odd thing about people who practice this is they never understand their own forms of bigotry or prejudice yet blatantly notice it in others. That’s exactly how that works.

A group of people start protests against being treated unfairly, so everyone looking somewhat similar becomes suspect and gets painted with the same brushstroke.

A group of crazy minorities drive planes into the highest buildings in NY so we blame everyone who looks remotely like them.

That’s how humans are. Not everyone but a good majority

The difference is the police have the law, the power and the legal right to carry arms anywhere. They are most often given the upmost respect by all for who and what the stand for. Unfortunately there are a few bad apples that ruin it for others. It’s not normal for anyone to open fire on police officers. If the police officers die, it’s murder. The exact same type of murder that some police offers have done to civilians. Unfortunately there are people who are so prejudice that they don’t wish to see or understand this and that right there is what keeps this insanity going.

Hated is NEVER good. Nothing good comes from hatred. It’s evil on both sides.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> So for how many years did you work as a police officer ? Or perhaps you worked [with] police officers for many years ?* How many police officers do you know personally ?*
> 
> You seem to have such an insight, please share.


I have several close friends, men and women, who currently serve as police officers. In addition, my maternal grandfather and a paternal uncle were NYPD.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> So for how many years did you work as a police officer ? Or perhaps you worked [with] police officers for many years ? How many police officers do you know personally ?
> 
> You seem to have such an insight, please share.


Years ago, we had an electrician at our house to fix our TV.  When he was finished with the job, I turned on the TV & the picture was still bad.
I told the repairman, "The picture is still bad; you didn't fix it."  He replied, "Are you an electrician?"
I said, "No, but I don't have to be an electrician; all I need are eyes to know the picture is bad."

RGP, have you ever repaired TV's?


----------



## rgp (Sep 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> Besides the power & authority of the badge (as mentioned above in post #107, when police officers commit a crime, they are not dealt with the same way as non LEO's.  Convictions are not as likely, sentences are shorter & justice is not served.  In fact, as I provided examples previously, departments don't even want to consider their officers suspects, regardless of how much evidence there is of their guilt.  That is a factor in random attacks on officers - whether you want to acknowledge it or not.  And obviously, due to your career choice, you don't want to, like any retired cop.
> Denial is foolish.




  Here again _*you*_ seem to be so informed, have such an insight as to what happens behind closed doors . Please tell us where it was that you performed as a police officer or support position ? As I am in awe of your knowledge .


----------



## rgp (Sep 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> Years ago, we had an electrician at our house to fix our TV.  When he was finished with the job, I turned on the TV & the picture was still bad.
> I told the repairman, "The picture is still bad; you didn't fix it."  He replied, "Are you an electrician?"
> I said, "No, but I don't have to be an electrician; all I need are eyes to know the picture is bad."
> 
> RGP, have you ever repaired TV's?




 Wow , really nice story.


----------



## rgp (Sep 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I have several close friends, men and women, who currently serve as police officers. In addition, my maternal grandfather and a paternal uncle were NYPD.
> Thanks for asking.




 Yeah, right.


----------



## 911 (Sep 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What you're describing is the foolishness of bigotry and prejudice, which runs as rampantly through our police departments as the rest of society.
> 
> Difference is, police officers have the power of the badge behind them when they act on their bigotries and prejudices.


I think that you are stereotyping. That may be the way civilians see the police, but I have never known a policeman or woman to shove their badge in someone's face thinking that they can do no wrong or get away with whatever because they carry a badge. You probably have never notice it, but the Pennsylvania State Police doesn't even wear a badge. When I worked as an Investigator, I did carry a badge.

This is not to say that some police may feel or act in a manner that reflects an image of arrogance or aloofness,  but hopefully those that do are far and few between. The majority of police do not use their badge as a means to do as they damned well please. 

I would just caution everyone to be careful with stereotyping police officers. The vast majority of us do not make the headlines.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> So for how many years did you work as a police officer ? Or perhaps you worked [with] police officers for many years ? How many police officers do you know personally ?
> 
> You seem to have such an insight, please share.


WHAT? THIS coming from the likes of you?
You’ve acted more like a cop in this thread than anyone. Stating for certain who deserved what and why? Like the guys who killed Floyd were just following protocol. No they weren’t. That was made VERY clear but you chose to ignore it. Since when would a manual suggest police officers pile on top of a possible suspect with enough force to kill them? None do but like you’ve already admitted, you don’t care how the cops handle it, even if someone does unfairly die. After all, if the police are  involved, it MUST be correct & lawful?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> Yeah, right.


Three LAPD, one Pasadena PD, one Snohomish PD, one Beverly Hills PD.  
Don't care if you believe me.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

911 said:


> I think that you are stereotyping. That may be the way civilians see the police, but I have never known a policeman or woman to shove their badge in someone's face thinking that they can do no wrong or get away with whatever because they carry a badge. You probably have never notice it, but the Pennsylvania State Police doesn't even wear a badge. When I worked as an Investigator, I did carry a badge.
> 
> This is not to say that some police may feel or act in a manner that reflects an image of arrogance or aloofness,  but hopefully those that do are far and few between. The majority of police do not use their badge as a means to do as they damned well please.
> 
> I would just caution everyone to be careful with stereotyping police officers. The vast majority of us do not make the headlines.


No, the vast majority of you do not make the headlines.
The Code of Silence is very effective.  And part of the problem.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

911 said:


> I think that you are stereotyping. That may be the way civilians see the police, but I have never known a policeman or woman to shove their badge in someone's face thinking that they can do no wrong or get away with whatever because they carry a badge. You probably have never notice it, but the Pennsylvania State Police doesn't even wear a badge. When I worked as an Investigator, I did carry a badge.
> 
> This is not to say that some police may feel or act in a manner that reflects an image of arrogance or aloofness,  but hopefully those that do are far and few between. The majority of police do not use their badge as a means to do as they damned well please.
> 
> I would just caution everyone to be careful with stereotyping police officers. The vast majority of us do not make the headlines.


I'm not stereotyping that all police behave this way.  Far from it.  Nearly all of my interactions with police have been positive to neutral.  Then again, I was born a White, middle class woman who was taught not to fear police.  I know a lot of law enforcement officers and hold them in very high regard.   

My personal encounters don't change the reality that some police do indeed use their badges to do as they damned well please. Particularly in minority neighborhoods.


----------



## 911 (Sep 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> No, the vast majority of you do not make the headlines.
> The Code of Silence is very effective.  And part of the problem.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, Carry on.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

@911, from your posts on this forum it's obvious to me that you are a deeply caring, highly professional individual who continues to agonize over some of the horrors and tragedies you witnessed.  I believe that's true of most police officers.


----------



## rgp (Sep 17, 2020)

Keesha said:


> WHAT? THIS coming from the likes of you?
> You’ve acted more like a cop in this thread than anyone. Stating for certain who deserved what and why? Like the guys who killed Floyd were just following protocol. No they weren’t. That was made VERY clear but you chose to ignore it. Since when would a manual suggest police officers pile on top of a possible suspect with enough force to kill them? None do but like you’ve already admitted, you don’t care how the cops handle it, even if someone does unfairly die. After all, if the police are  involved, it MUST be correct & lawful?




 The procedure used was approved & taught at the time of the arrest. You are the one ignoring?

 But you are correct on one point ........ I really do not care how police officers handle a drug addled ex-con street thug. He's off the street , that's what matters.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 17, 2020)

I recently saw the first program in the PBS series, "Hacking Your Mind".   They touched on some ideas that could be relevant to this discussion.   I thought it was  an interesting concept, but can't really say more than that.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> The procedure used was approved & taught at the time of the arrest. You are the one ignoring?
> 
> But you are correct on one point ........ I really do not care how police officers handle a drug addled ex-con street thug. He's off the street , that's what matters.


What was written and what was done are two different things. This was covered in a thread by a few people using exact words from the manual . The procedure was NOT followed as written which is why they all got arrested. What do you think they got arrested for?

Ex con. Yes. He served his time for the crimes he committed. Should he keep getting punished from society for past mistakes? How do we know people didn’t get paid for setting this up? There was never any evidence found about the so called counterfeit money. The cop murderer and Floyd used to work together just last year. Maybe Floyd knew too much about a counterfeit business and he got snuffed out.

This is the same type of mentality as the  jogger who got instantly snuffed out for visiting a vacant lot whose owner didn’t mind in the least that he was.  Others, whose house if wasn’t, decided he should be punished for trespassing so killed him. The amount of people who supported this decision is staggering.

I don’t support and will never support ‘hate’ crimes.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @911, from your posts on this forum it's obvious to me that you are a deeply caring, highly professional individual who continues to agonize over some of the horrors and tragedies you witnessed.  I believe that's true of most police officers.


Yes, 911 deeply cares - about protecting the reputation of police officers - both the good and evil.
It's that......."Brotherhood" thing.
All cops are heroes - as soon as they put on their uniform, regardless of what crimes they commit while wearing their uniform.


911 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, Carry on.


OK, if you insist:  (Be careful what you ask for
*Prevalence*
Accurate information about the prevalence of police corruption is hard to come by, since the corrupt activities tend to happen in secret and police organizations have little incentive to publish information about corruption.[13] Police officials and researchers alike have argued that in some countries, large-scale corruption involving the police not only exists but can even become institutionalized.[14] One study of corruption in the Los Angeles Police Department (focusing particularly on the Rampart scandal) proposed that certain forms of police corruption may be the norm, rather than the exception, in American policing.[15] In the UK, an internal investigation in 2002 into the largest police force, the Metropolitan Police, Operation Tiberius found that the force was so corrupt that "organized criminals were able to infiltrate Scotland Yard "at will" by bribing corrupt officers ... and that Britain's biggest force experienced 'endemic corruption' at the time".[16]

Where corruption exists, the widespread existence of a Blue Code of Silence among the police can prevent the corruption from coming to light. Officers in these situations commonly fail to report corrupt behavior or provide false testimony to outside investigators to cover up criminal activity by their fellow officers.[17] The well-known case of Frank Serpico, a police officer who spoke out about pervasive corruption in the New York City Police Department despite the open hostility of other members, illustrates how powerful the code of silence can be. In Australia in 1994, by 46 votes to 45, independent politician John Hatton forced the New South Wales state government to override the Independent Commission Against Corruption and the advice of senior police to establish a ground-breaking Royal Commission into Police Corruption[

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_corruption


----------



## rgp (Sep 17, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What was written and what was done are two different things. This was covered in a thread by a few people using exact words from the manual . The procedure was NOT followed as written which is why they all got arrested. What do you think they got arrested for?
> 
> Ex con. Yes. He served his time for the crimes he committed. Should he keep getting punished from society for past mistakes? How do we know people didn’t get paid for setting this up? There was never any evidence found about the so called counterfeit money. The cop murderer and Floyd used to work together just last year. Maybe Floyd knew too much about a counterfeit business and he got snuffed out.
> 
> ...




   "Ex con. Yes. He served his time for the crimes he committed. Should he keep getting punished from society for past mistakes? "

  No, but if he insist on breaking the law [illegal drugs in his system] I really do not care what happened to him. Like I said, he's off the street, that's a good thing.

 "Maybe Floyd knew too much about a counterfeit business and he got snuffed out."

 Do you actually know something about this ? Or are you just pointing the empty finger of accusation ?

  All crimes are hate crimes, as I hate criminals .


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> "Ex con. Yes. He served his time for the crimes he committed. Should he keep getting punished from society for past mistakes? "
> 
> No, but if he insist on breaking the law [illegal drugs in his system] I really do not care what happened to him. Like I said, he's off the street, that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


Well luckily  the criminals were rightly charged for the crimes committed and I hope the people who shot at the  police officers get rightly charged for the crimes  committed also.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 17, 2020)

The premeditation is an even bigger problem.....one shooter, another person documenting the act.....maybe gang orientation.   The person with the camera is just as guilty as the shooter


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Knowing the vast levels of corruption that plague police departments in general, the lies, the deceit, the law-makers siding with officers, I no longer have faith in the justice system or the word of the police.
> 
> I trust neither.


It there is a problem, and you don't have confidence in police or justice system.....then don't call 911.....call your local social worker


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> *The premeditation is an even bigger problem*.....one shooter, another person documenting the act.....maybe gang orientation.   The person with the camera is just as guilty as the shooter


No bigger problem than the premeditated actions of crooked police.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No bigger problem than the premeditated actions of crooked police.


I’d actually say this is a bigger problem. Cops have a role to ‘protect and serve’ so we are taught to trust that role.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No bigger problem than the premeditated actions of crooked police.


Even worse because police are sworn to uphold the law.  We expect criminals to commit crimes.  They haven't taken an oath.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2020)

Someone posted a link.  Then a few people posted comments.  Again taking away from this forum's listing as a "friendly community," and ignoring Admin's recent profile-post request to stop hateful rants, the thread took a turn into no-holds-barred venomous hatred toward law enforcement. And individuals who give "thumbs-up approval" to such posts are not much better-  just continuing to feed the "trolls."

Taking a cue from Jerry's post, but with the opposite goal:
@AuntMarg and @win231:  WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU STUPID PEOPLE- WEREN'T YOU RAISED TO KNOW ANYTHING?!!  If that's considered a personal attack, so are the sarcastic remarks and rants against police, military, veterans, and families thereof.



Individuals hiss and gripe about "kids these days" having no respect for anyone-  look at the influences they're getting-  are these the "values" you raised your kids with, that human lives do not matter and human lives are expendable as long as they're wearing a uniform?!

Well, my kids and their lives MATTER!  My brother and his life MATTERS! and so do others in law enforcement and the military who wear the same uniforms or did so in the past.. and the families thereof!!




As most people are aware, "an eye for an eye" refers to a guilty party-  not every individual who looks the same as a guilty party or is wearing the same clothing as a guilty party or has the same job as a guilty party.

What exactly did two individuals in Los Angeles have to do with the tragedy in Minneapolis or similar tragedies in other locations?! Nothing whatsoever-  but with the warped mindset of certain members, simply wearing the uniform makes them "fair game."  It's like saying some John Doe committed rape-  so label all men sex offenders;  or Ted Bundy was a serial killer so execute the entire state of Florida.


Both of you two need to figure out where such over-the-top hatred comes from, and, equally important, why you see fit to aim it at entire groups of people whom you've personally never known and know nothing about.


Even if the subject were not personal- which it is-  I can't in good conscience remain a member of an otherwise-great forum where this type of viciousness is permitted.  As I don't know how to do it, or if it's even possible, @Admin please delete/remove my account.  I hate to leave so many good people behind, but as far as this forum goes it's like that modern expression:  I'm done.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Someone posted a link.  Then a few people posted comments.  Again taking away from this forum's listing as a "friendly community," and ignoring Admin's recent profile-post request to stop hateful rants, the thread took a turn into no-holds-barred venomous hatred toward law enforcement. And individuals who give "thumbs-up approval" to such posts are not much better-  just continuing to feed the "trolls."
> 
> Taking a cue from Jerry's post, but with the opposite goal:
> @AuntMarg and @win231:  WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU STUPID PEOPLE- WEREN'T YOU RAISED TO KNOW ANYTHING?!!  If that's considered a personal attack, so are the sarcastic remarks and rants against police, military, veterans, and families thereof.
> ...


LOL.  Much like the 5-year-old who says, "I'm leaving and I'm never coming back!"


----------



## 911 (Sep 26, 2020)

According to this young man’s motive, he was acting on behalf of BLM, which stands for, “Burn, Loot and Murder.” 

People need to understand that BLM does not care about any black life. To them, each black person is a pawn for their real reason of existence. They are a political organization. They use each black person’s death, who were killed by the police to keep the revolution alive. It gives them empowerment by firing up the people that you see on TV doing what BLM does best. There is no difference between ANTIFA and BLM. They both have the same agenda.

Has anyone ever asked themself these questions, “Where do they get the money to pay for all of their expenses? Who is at the forefront of these organizations with the money? I heard on TV that some of these people that have been arrested in Chicago have also been arrested in New York and Portland. All on the same charges.

Anyone that is supportive of this person who shot these two Deputies has a sick, twisted mind. They (the Deputies) are someone’s daughter and son. Someone’s mother, sister, brother and so on. They have families. I read that the reward is over $600,000.00 for the person who attempted to assassinate the 2 Deputies.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2020)

911 said:


> According to this young man’s motive, he was acting on behalf of BLM, which stands for, “Burn, Loot and Murder.”
> 
> People need to understand that BLM does not care about any black life. To them, each black person is a pawn for their real reason of existence. They are a political organization. They use each black person’s death, who were killed by the police to keep the revolution alive. It gives them empowerment by firing up the people that you see on TV doing what BLM does best. There is no difference between ANTIFA and BLM. They both have the same agenda.


How can you possibly know the motive of every person in the Black Lives Matter movement?  To suggest that the tens of thousands of peaceful BLM protestors had nefarious motives is unconscionable.  Yes, a very small percentage of opportunists took advantage by burning & looting, but by and large the protests were peaceful.  

@911, your post is prejudicial, based on hearsay ("I heard on TV") and disappointing beyond words.  

p.s.  Since nobody has been arrested for the heinous act of shooting those deputies, it's impossible to ascribe a motive.  As a police officer, you should know that.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2020)

911 said:


> According to this young man’s motive, he was acting on behalf of BLM, which stands for, “Burn, Loot and Murder.”
> 
> People need to understand that BLM does not care about any black life. To them, each black person is a pawn for their real reason of existence. They are a political organization. They use each black person’s death, who were killed by the police to keep the revolution alive. It gives them empowerment by firing up the people that you see on TV doing what BLM does best. There is no difference between ANTIFA and BLM. They both have the same agenda.
> 
> ...





StarSong said:


> How can you possibly know the motive of every person in the Black Lives Matter movement?  To suggest that the tens of thousands of peaceful BLM protestors had nefarious motives is unconscionable.  Yes, a very small percentage of opportunists took advantage by burning & looting, but by and large the protests were peaceful.
> 
> @911, your post is prejudicial, based on hearsay ("I heard on TV") and disappointing beyond words.
> 
> p.s.  Since nobody has been arrested for the heinous act of shooting those deputies, it's impossible to ascribe a motive.  As a police officer, you should know that.


We can't expect anything less from a former police officer, A.K.A. "Hero."


----------



## 911 (Sep 26, 2020)

BLM Thief


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 26, 2020)

911 said:


> BLM Thief


This is exactly why I am against such newly started things such as Go-Fund Me, and other money-grabbing ventures.

Many people are turning to these types of cash-grabbing opportunities as far as I'm concerned.

It's all gotten way out of hand.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 30, 2020)

An arrest made. Apparently the same suspect also gave police a chase for a carjacking and robbery. During that chase the suspect threw the gun out the window. When police retreived and tested the gun it matched the one used to shoot deputies.

https://ktla.com/news/local-news/up...ooting-of-2-l-a-sheriffs-deputies-in-compton/

Looks like a kid on video but it's a 30 plus year old man.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

That link doesn't work in Europe...so I'll post from the UK papers  for those who cannot see your link to this story....



 


_A man, 36, has been charged with attempted murder in the ambush shooting of two Compton police officers earlier this month, two weeks after he was involved in an armed standoff with cops over an alleged carjacking.    
Deonte Lee Murray, 36, was charged Wednesday with two counts each of willful, deliberate and premeditated attempted murder of a peace officer and possession of a firearm by a felon after he allegedly walked up to a police cruiser and shot the two deputies multiple times on September 12. 
Two officers - 31-year-old Claudia Apolinar and her 24-year-old male partner - were shot multiple times as they sat inside their patrol car outside the Metro Blue Line station at Willowbrook Avenue and Oak Street. 

Los Angeles County Sheriff Alex Villanueva and District Attorney Jackie Lacey in a press conference Wednesday morning identified Murray as the suspected gunman and said they believe he acted alone.   
Murray, who authorities said 'hates' cops, has been in police custody since September 15 after a huge armed standoff in Lynwood over an alleged carjacking on September 1 where a 51-year-old man was shot in the leg.  
Authorities at the time denied his arrest was connected to the ambush of the two cops despite the massive SWAT team presence and several law enforcement sources telling the media it was.  
Police confirmed Wednesday the two incidents were related and said a gun discarded by Murray during the September 15 incident was the same one used in the cop shooting.  
The vehicle the gunman fled from the ambush in is also allegedly the same black Mercedes Benz stolen in the September 1 carjacking that Murray was arrested for on September 15._


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

The suspect has a long criminal history that includes incarceration and an alleged carjacking in which he shot the victim in the leg.  This carjacking took place about two weeks prior to when these sheriffs were shot.  My point is that his actions were probably not motivated by recent the BLM movement.  

"Along with the charges in the ambush, Murray has also been charged with one count of attempted murder in connection with the Sept. 1 carjacking, along with second-degree robbery and assault with a semiautomatic firearm. He also faces allegations of association with a criminal street gang, discharging a rifle inflicting great bodily injury and personal use of a rifle.

Murray has an extensive criminal history that includes convictions for sales of narcotics, firearm possession by a felon, burglary and terrorist threats. He faces a maximum sentence of life in prison if convicted as charged."

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...sted-ambush-shooting-of-la-deputy-in-compton/


----------



## rgp (Sep 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> The suspect has a long criminal history that includes incarceration and an alleged carjacking in which he shot the victim in the leg.  This carjacking took place about two weeks prior to when these sheriffs were shot.  My point is that his actions were probably not motivated by recent the BLM movement.
> 
> "Along with the charges in the ambush, Murray has also been charged with one count of attempted murder in connection with the Sept. 1 carjacking, along with second-degree robbery and assault with a semiautomatic firearm. He also faces allegations of association with a criminal street gang, discharging a rifle inflicting great bodily injury and personal use of a rifle.
> 
> ...





"My point is that his actions were probably not motivated by recent the BLM movement."

   No, his actions were likely motivated by the fact that he's just a dirtbag!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

rgp said:


> No, his actions were likely motivated by the fact that he's just a dirtbag!


A rare event, RGP.  You and I are in complete agreement.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 30, 2020)

rgp said:


> "My point is that his actions were probably not motivated by recent the BLM movement."
> 
> No, his actions were likely motivated by the fact that he's just a dirtbag!


Agreed and agreed.


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2020)

911 said:


> I think that you are stereotyping. That may be the way civilians see the police, but I have never known a policeman or woman to shove their badge in someone's face thinking that they can do no wrong or get away with whatever because they carry a badge. You probably have never notice it, but the Pennsylvania State Police doesn't even wear a badge. When I worked as an Investigator, I did carry a badge.
> 
> This is not to say that some police may feel or act in a manner that reflects an image of arrogance or aloofness,  but hopefully those that do are far and few between. The majority of police do not use their badge as a means to do as they damned well please.
> 
> I would just caution everyone to be careful with stereotyping police officers. The vast majority of us do not make the headlines.


No.  But the vast majority of you DO support the ones who DO make the headlines.
And THAT makes you part of the problem.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2020)

www.lasd.org

www.facebook.com/LosAngelesCountySheriffsDepartment/

www.twitter.com/lasdhq?lang=en

www.laalmanac.com/crime/cr67a.php

www.odmp.org/agency/2220-los-angeles-sheriffs-department-california

https://california.staterecords.org/losangeles

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_County_Sheriff's_Department

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Los_Angeles_County_Sheriff%


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2020)

During the beginning of the Coronavirus, Sheriff Villaneueva closed gun shops because "We don't want new gun owners buying guns & having accidents."  Really.....like only police officers can be trusted to handle guns safely, 'cuz cops are smarter & more mature than the rest of us.  Then:
https://ktla.com/news/local-news/l-...l-after-accidentally-shooting-herself-in-leg/


----------



## DaveA (Oct 2, 2020)

911 said:


> BLM Thief


And the point is ???  The cause, BLM, is being robbed and they're at fault, or this guy is actually using their name fraudulently and robbing them.  'BLM thief" can be taken quite differently, unless the purpose of the post is to trash BLM as a movement, but not directly?


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2020)

www.lamag.com/citythinkblog/sheriff-alex-villanueva-interview/

www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/judge-sides-with-la-county-in-spat-with-sheriff-over-rehiring-deputy-with-domestic-violence-allegations/2435552/

www.abc7.com/sheriff-alex-villanueva-lasd-los-angeles-county-sheriffs-department-civilian-oversight-commission/6433930/

www.abc7.com/andres-guardado-case-family-sues-lasd-after-fataL-shooting/6399717/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Villanueva


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2020)

www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jul/01/los-angeles-sheriffs-department-reckoning-police-shootings

www.openpolice.org/dept-CA-los-angeles-county-sheriffs-office

https://coc.lacounty.gov

www.witnessla.com/new-lawsuit-shines-a-spotlight-on-the-la-county-sheriffs-departments-unique-dangerous-deputy-gangs/

www.themarshallproject.org/records/1360-los-angeles-county-sheriff

www.thehill.com/homenews/media/518423-la-county-prosecutor-wont-pursue-charges-against-reporter-covering-anti-police

www.actionnetwork.org/letters/tell-the-la-county-democratic-party-to-demand-sheriff-alex-villanuevas-immediate-resignation/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 2, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 125770
> 
> View attachment 125771
> 
> ...


It's apparent to me, "deputy cliques" have been well known about for a really long time, but due to videos, testimony, and complaints, now suddenly it's become somewhat of an interest to dig into, and that burns my bottom something fierce.

I see this as nothing more than lip-service.

The 26 deputies linked to such gang group would already be standing on the soup-line if I were in charge! I would personally see to it that they never held another job for the rest of their lives that required any level of responsibility or trust, and even that IMO would be too good for them.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2020)

www.courthousenews.com/man-says-neo-nazi-cops-cost-him-20-years


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2020)

I heard about "The Vikings" gang in the Sheriff's Department several years ago.  The matching tattoos, the racism, the whole bit.
I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the recent ambush had something to do with it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 2, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 125784
> 
> View attachment 125785
> 
> ...


Enough to make my blood boil!


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2020)

You can listen to LASD live:

www.broadcastify.com/webPlayer/21154

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/11999


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 3, 2020)

www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article231749238.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Charles_Kinsey








www.courthousenews.com/man-killed-police-no-threat-officer-testifies/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Daneil_Shaver








www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2017/07/11/cop-who-killed-philando-castile-paid-48-500-buyout/466918001/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Philando_Castile








www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jan/31/detroit-aiyana-stanley-jones-police-officer-cleared


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

@FastTrax, it's impossible to discern what point(s) you're attempting to make.  Numerous LASD photos and links are meaningless without commentary or context.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 3, 2020)

I am in no way, shape or form making or trying to make a point here. I am just stating the facts as I see them in the mainstream media. I see no need to add any additional comment or opinion as my post are nothing more then a continuation of the thread containing various pro and con opinions. An earlier thread on the site had to be closed by site administrators due to inflammatory statements. Take care and GOD Bless.


----------

